# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Cung cấp sản phẩm cơ khí, cơ khí chính xác

## khanhdangfbu

Chào các bác ạ

Em là Khánh. Kinh doanh của công ty cổ phần công nghệ Hàn Quốc - Koratek
Công ty em là công ty sản xuất, chuyên cung ứng, lắp đặt, gia công các đồ dùng, vật dụng trong nhà xưởng như:
- Hệ thống băng tải
- Bàn ghế thao tác, bàn ghế kiểm tra (QC/QM), bàn ghế làm việc.
- Các loại tủ đựng vật liệu, tủ đựng dụng cụ.
- Hệ thống giá, kệ nhà xưởng. Giá để hàng trong kho.
- Hệ thống xe đẩy.
- Các chi tiết cơ khí, cơ khí chính xác (JIG), nhôm định hình, titan,....

Công ty em nằm ở KCN VSIP Bắc Ninh
Các bác có nhu cầu Alo cho em một tiếng em đưa kỹ thuật đến khảo sát và báo giá siêu nhanh, siêu rẻ cho các bác.

Số điện thoại em: 0963.402.963

Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin của em.

----------

